# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  حستون قبل کنکور ؟

## Fawzi

بیایید از حس و حالتون بگید قبل کنکور 
و اینکه پیش بینی تون از نتیجتون در کنکور ؟ 

و هر آنچه دل تنگت میخواهد در آخرین لحظات مانده به سرنوشت ساز ترین آزمون ِ زندگیتون ♥︎

----------


## Reza taju

استرس ندارم ولی این حس فراموشی مطالب اذیتم میکنه. با اینکه میدونم که بخش زیادی از این حس کاذبه.

----------


## _Aurora82_

من فقط استرس دارم.. دیگه هیچی

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> حس فراموشی مطالب


منم بدجوری دچار این موضوع هستم نه تنها دوران کنکور بلکه همین الان هم سر امتحانات دانشگاه همیشه قبل امتحان دچارش میشم

به این نتیجه رسیدم که این حس درصد خیلی خیلی زیادیش از مطالبی که تثبیت نشدن منشا میگیره
همیشه یسری بخش ها و موضوعاتی هست که اونجوری که باید توی ذهن مون ته نشین نشدن و انگار به تلنگری بند هستن تا متزلزل بشن یا توی شک و تردید غرق بشن...

راستش رو بخوای ، سر امتحان یا آزمون ها پیش خواهد آمد که آدم واقعا یسری چیزا رو یادش بره یا بشدت شک و تردید کنه که اون نکته و اون موضوع چی بود...
ولی اگه اون لحظه به این وضعیت دامن بزنیم و خودمون رو دست پاچه تر کنیم یا بیش از حد سر اون قضیه خودمون رو گیر بندازیم اون موقع هست که باختیم...
وگرنه کلی سوال دیگه هست که با ذهنیت شفاف تر و ذهن و دلی قرص تر میتونیم به پاسخ شون برسیم به شرطی که قبلا تمرکز و روحیه رو به اون قسمت متزلزل و تثبت نشده مون نبازیم...

تا جای ممکن سر آزمون
سر هر سوالی که هستید سعی کنید تمرکز و حواستون هم سر همون سوال باشه
نه اینکه خدایی نکرده ذهنتون بشدت درگیر کشتی گرفتن با سوال های قبلی ای که به پاسخش نرسیدید باشه و میزان بی دقتی تون بالا بره و سرعمت عمل توی حل سوال هایی که بلد هستید پایین بیاد...

امسال کلی زحمت کشیدی ، حسابی موفق باشی و امیدوارم بهترین عملکردت رو داشته باشی و یکی از بهترین آزمون هایی باشه که میدی
بهترینا برای همگی تون رقم بخوره

----------


## Reza taju

> منم بدجوری دچار این موضوع هستم نه تنها دوران کنکور بلکه همین الان هم سر امتحانات دانشگاه همیشه قبل امتحان دچارش میشم
> 
> به این نتیجه رسیدم که این حس درصد خیلی خیلی زیادیش از مطالبی که تثبیت نشدن منشا میگیره
> همیشه یسری بخش ها و موضوعاتی هست که اونجوری که باید توی ذهن مون ته نشین نشدن و انگار به تلنگری بند هستن تا متزلزل بشن یا توی شک و تردید غرق بشن...
> 
> راستش رو بخوای ، سر امتحان یا آزمون ها پیش خواهد آمد که آدم واقعا یسری چیزا رو یادش بره یا بشدت شک و تردید کنه که اون نکته و اون موضوع چی بود...
> ولی اگه اون لحظه به این وضعیت دامن بزنیم و خودمون رو دست پاچه تر کنیم یا بیش از حد سر اون قضیه خودمون رو گیر بندازیم اون موقع هست که باختیم...
> وگرنه کلی سوال دیگه هست که با ذهنیت شفاف تر و ذهن و دلی قرص تر میتونیم به پاسخ شون برسیم به شرطی که قبلا تمرکز و روحیه رو به اون قسمت متزلزل و تثبت نشده مون نبازیم...
> 
> ...


ممنونم از توصیه های خوبتون.

----------


## بهار99

> بیایید از حس و حالتون بگید قبل کنکور 
> و اینکه پیش بینی تون از نتیجتون در کنکور ؟ 
> 
> و هر آنچه دل تنگت میخواهد در آخرین لحظات مانده به سرنوشت ساز ترین آزمون ِ زندگیتون ♥︎


من میترسم فقط همین امیدوارم کنکور بهترین ازمون زندگیمون باشه :Yahoo (83):

----------


## Gord_Afarid

بی حسی مطلقققق

----------


## Sanjana.Slri

*اضطراب 
اصطراب ناشی ازنخوندن نیست
ناشی ازینکه اونجوربایدوشایدنتونم سرجلسه عمل بکنم یایه سری عوامل که دست من نیست
یااونجوری که بایداطلاعاتموروسوالابنشون  م 
کورنباشم...
.
البته یه بخشی ازوجودم استرس قرارگرفتن توی موقعیت تکراری
فوبیا...
یه بخشی ازوجودم هنوزباورش نمیشه قراره چندروز دیگه کنکوربده 
فلاکه آرومم ولی شایدآرامش قبل طوفان...
.
ینی میشه لبخندبزنیم بعدش بگیم همونی شد که میخواستم((=*

----------


## _Joseph_

*حس خاصی ندارم . هیچ اتفاق خاصی قرار نیست بیافته یه کنکور ساده است دیگه بابا مثل بقیه کنکور ها*  :Yahoo (100):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (35):  :Y (761):

----------


## _Joseph_

> *اضطراب 
> اصطراب ناشی ازنخوندن نیست
> ناشی ازینکه اونجوربایدوشایدنتونم سرجلسه عمل بکنم یایه سری عوامل که دست من نیست
> یااونجوری که بایداطلاعاتموروسوالابنشون  م 
> کورنباشم...
> .
> البته یه بخشی ازوجودم استرس قرارگرفتن توی موقعیت تکراری
> فوبیا...
> یه بخشی ازوجودم هنوزباورش نمیشه قراره چندروز دیگه کنکوربده 
> ...


*اگه اونجوری که فکر میکنی که اونجور بشه و بد بشه و و خراب کنی و .....  ولی در واقعیت نشه چی؟؟ اگه تمام اظطراب و فکر و خیالت کاذب باشه چی؟
ینی همه چی عالی پیش بره چی؟
به این دومی فکر کن* 
*وقتی خبال میکنیم  چرا خیال بد کنیم ؟*

----------


## absolute_0

بی حسی + خستگی + میل به تموم شدن

----------


## Blueberry_

هیچ احساسی ندارم

----------


## Kamran7

امیدوارم

----------


## Saeedarein

حس ایینو دارم قرار 2 -3 روز دیگه ازاد بشممم  بخدا نمیدونم چیجوری بعضیا پشت میمونن من 1سال موندم  مردممم  هرچی باشه میارم هر چند درصدام لب مرزی هستشش ایشالله امثال پزشکی میارم اگرم نشد فدا سرم پیرا پزشکی مشهد میارم حتما  و زندگی جریان دارهه

----------


## Arnold

مثل ... تپیدم به گل
 دم کنکور افتادم تو ی یسری جریانات سمی 
ولی درست میشه(:

----------


## Fawzi

> استرس ندارم ولی این حس فراموشی مطالب اذیتم میکنه. با اینکه میدونم که بخش زیادی از این حس کاذبه.


بله درسته ، این فرآیند فراموشی طبیعیه چون مغز خودشو رها کرده از موقعیت و شما وقتی که در موقعیت آزمون قرار میگیری مغز تمام تمرکزشو میزاره برای مطلب و در لحظه تمام نکات و اطلاعات مربوطه رو جمع آوری میکنه و این میشه که شما کاملا احاطه پیدا میکنید به آزمون .
همین که استرس هم ندارید و کنترل میکنید کمک زیادی میکنه برای عملکرد بالای مغز . امیدوارم بهترین نتیجه رو امسال بگیرید .

----------


## Fawzi

> من فقط استرس دارم.. دیگه هیچی


به استرست غالب شو و آرامش رو هدیه بده به وجودت ، آرامش حق تو و وجودت و مغزته که برات زحمت کشیدن طی این یکسال اخیر تا بتونی سر جلسه تمام توانتو بزاری و به لیاقت و موفقیت برسی.
با آرزوی بهترین نتیجه *-*

----------


## Fawzi

> من میترسم فقط همین امیدوارم کنکور بهترین ازمون زندگیمون باشه


ترس نداره اصلا عزیزم
تو قراره تمام توانتو بزاری در قبال تمام تلاش ها و زحمت هایی که کشیدی حقتو بگیری و به موفقیت برسی 
تو قوی تر از یه برگه پاسخنامه و سوالاتی هستی که هیچ قدرتی بالاتر از تلاشت ندارند 
موفق ترین باشی *-*

----------


## Fawzi

> بی حسی مطلقققق


فاطمه است دیگر  :Yahoo (4):  ♥︎

----------


## Fawzi

> *اضطراب 
> اصطراب ناشی ازنخوندن نیست
> ناشی ازینکه اونجوربایدوشایدنتونم سرجلسه عمل بکنم یایه سری عوامل که دست من نیست
> یااونجوری که بایداطلاعاتموروسوالابنشون  م 
> کورنباشم...
> .
> البته یه بخشی ازوجودم استرس قرارگرفتن توی موقعیت تکراری
> فوبیا...
> یه بخشی ازوجودم هنوزباورش نمیشه قراره چندروز دیگه کنکوربده 
> ...


تو قراره بهترین و قوی ترین ورژن خودت رو با تمام تلاش های یکسال اخیرت در راه کنکور بزاری 
هیچ نیرویی نمیتونه جلوی تو وخواسته هاتو بگیره 
پس باقدرت برو تو دل موفقیت و بهترین اتفاق و نتیجه رو واسه خودت رقم بزن 
قشنگترین لبخندها سهم تو از کنکور ♥︎.♥︎

----------


## Fawzi

> حس ایینو دارم قرار 2 -3 روز دیگه ازاد بشممم  بخدا نمیدونم چیجوری بعضیا پشت میمونن من 1سال موندم  مردممم  هرچی باشه میارم هر چند درصدام لب مرزی هستشش ایشالله امثال پزشکی میارم اگرم نشد فدا سرم پیرا پزشکی مشهد میارم حتما  و زندگی جریان دارهه


ازادیت پیشاپیش مبارک 
با ارزوی خفن ترین نتیجه ^-*

----------


## Fawzi

> مثل ... تپیدم به گل
>  دم کنکور افتادم تو ی یسری جریانات سمی 
> ولی درست میشه(:


نزار هیچ جریان سمی تو رو از راه بدر کنه 
آستین رو بزن بالا و سرو سامون بده به اوضاع
موفق باشی

----------


## hls141516

دو هفته شده میگم کاش بیشتر طول میکشید، تازه این اخرش داشت کیف میداد، تازه رسیدم به درصدایی که میخواستم، ترازم رفت بالا، رتبم از هدفم پایین تر اومد، و تازه وقتی به این توانایی میرسی که شاخ یه ازمونو بشکنی همه چی تموم میشه اون توانایی هم از ۱۱ام میشه پشم : ) 
روزایی خوبی داشتم این اواخر، شاد تر از خیلی روزایی که تو خونه چپیده بودم بود.
استرسم که نه بابا :/ حسرتش به دلم موند

----------


## Aytakso

عرضم به حضورتون که...
الان داشتم با یه آهنگ قر میدادم :Y (457): 
استرس دارم ولی به روی خودم نمیارم و به خودم مجال نمیدم استرس داشته باشه ظاهرم فعلن آرومه
بیشتر دارم به این فک می‌کنم روز بعد کنکور کدوم استخر برم
درباره نتیجه هم نمیخوام فک کنم چون چیزی جز استرس برا آدم نیس ما که اینهمه استرس بیخودی داشتیم یه حسی بهم میگه اینم بیخوده
بالاخره میری چنتا سوال میزارن جلوت به اونایی که بلدی جواب میدی و میای
همین
 :Yahoo (6):

----------


## Aytakso

نمی‌دونم حکمتش چیه آدم زمان نزدیک شدن به کنکور قبل از خودش استرس بیشتری داره
مثلن الان ۴۰۲یی ها از ما بیشتر استرس دارن فک کنم
ما هم مودمون شبیه اون سکانس از فیلمه که میگه
First time?
همینقدر ریلکس، غمگین، بی‌حس :Y (630):

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> نمی‌دونم حکمتش چیه آدم زمان نزدیک شدن به کنکور قبل از خودش استرس بیشتری داره
> مثلن الان ۴۰۲یی ها از ما بیشتر استرس دارن فک کنم
> ما هم مودمون شبیه اون سکانس از فیلمه که میگه
> First time?
> همینقدر ریلکس، غمگین، بی‌حس


منم خیلی استرس میگیرم خدایی  :Yahoo (4): 

هرکدوم از بچه ها که طی سال باهام حرف زدن یا به طریقی میشناسمشون یادم میوفته 
انگار خودم میخوام برم سر جلسه  :Yahoo (117): 

فک کنم باز جمع کنم یکی  دوماه از انجمن برم بهتره  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Fawzi

> دو هفته شده میگم کاش بیشتر طول میکشید، تازه این اخرش داشت کیف میداد، تازه رسیدم به درصدایی که میخواستم، ترازم رفت بالا، رتبم از هدفم پایین تر اومد، و تازه وقتی به این توانایی میرسی که شاخ یه ازمونو بشکنی همه چی تموم میشه اون توانایی هم از ۱۱ام میشه پشم : ) 
> روزایی خوبی داشتم این اواخر، شاد تر از خیلی روزایی که تو خونه چپیده بودم بود.
> استرسم که نه بابا :/ حسرتش به دلم موند


مهم اینه تو همین دوهفته شاهکار کردیو و تونستی لذت صعود رو بچشی و به خودت و توانایی هات افتخار کنی 
هیچ چیز قرار نیست این وسط مانع از این بشه که تو نتونی در کنکورت شاهکار کنی 
حسرت هم فایده نداره . با قدرت و ایمان به خودت برو جلو . موفق باشی =)

----------


## Fawzi

> عرضم به حضورتون که...
> الان داشتم با یه آهنگ قر میدادم
> استرس دارم ولی به روی خودم نمیارم و به خودم مجال نمیدم استرس داشته باشه ظاهرم فعلن آرومه
> بیشتر دارم به این فک می‌کنم روز بعد کنکور کدوم استخر برم
> درباره نتیجه هم نمیخوام فک کنم چون چیزی جز استرس برا آدم نیس ما که اینهمه استرس بیخودی داشتیم یه حسی بهم میگه اینم بیخوده
> بالاخره میری چنتا سوال میزارن جلوت به اونایی که بلدی جواب میدی و میای
> همین


مدال آرامش و بهترین حس این تاپیک رو میخوام بندازم گردنت  :Yahoo (4): 
احسنت همینه  :Yahoo (4):  به امید بهترین نتیجه و خوشحالی و موفقیتت ♥︎

----------


## Sepidddd

من امسال نسبت به پارسال استرس کمتری دارم 
وقتی  تصمیم گرفتم بمونم پشت کنکور از هرکی مشورت می گرفتم  مخالف بود چون من کنکوری ۹۹بودم و شانسمو امتحان کرده بودم و اینم بگم که سال دوم رتبم بدتر از سال اول شده بود.
 فقط یه نفر با اطمینان بهم گفت بمون و به اون چیزی که میخوای برس 
خوب منم از شهریور شروع کردم  ماه های  اول خیلی خوب پیش رفت تا اذر که مامانم دستش شکست و نصف کارای خونه رو دوش من  بود یادمه وسط تست زدن مجبور میشدم پاشم از مهمونا پذیرایی کنم ولی به خودم گفتم این دو هفته رو اونقدر خوب بخون که چند سال دیگه که بهش فکر کردی بگی درسته روزای سختی بود ولی من عالی خوندم .خب این دوهفته هم گذشت و تا اونجا من بهترین ترازم رو تو ازمونای کانون گرفتم بعد از اون دوباره همه چی  به روال قبل برگشت تا دی ماه که پدر بزرگم فوت شد و من چند روز هم اونجا نخوندم ولی چند روز بعدش که ازمون کانون دادم تراز خوبی گرفتم و میدونستم من اون ادم قبلی نیستم . حالا بماند که تو مراسم پدر پزرگم فامیل بخاطر پشت کنکور موندنم چقدر بهم تیکه انداختن و همین باعث شد من حتی مراسم هفتم پدربرگم نرم و بشینم خونه درس بخونم. خوب اینم گذشت تا بهمن شد و من کورونا گرفتم و چند روز هم اونجا نخوندم ولی زودی خودمو جمع کردم و دوباره اومدم پای درس. اسفند بود فهمیدم بابام سرطان داره و قراره شیمی درمانی انجام بده اونجا خیلیییی بهم ریختم ولی بازم ادامه دادم .شب تا صبح از فکر و خیال خوابم نمیبرد ولی صبح مثل روزای قبل شروع میکردم به خوندن و بازم همه چی خوب بود و من از خودم راضی بودم که هیچی نمیتونست منو از هدفم دور کنه خلاصه همه چی تا الان خوب پیش رفته و دوتا ازمون اخر کانون رتبم از اون چیزی که فکر می کردم خیلی بهتر شده
الانم خوشحالم چون میدونم من دیگه اون ادم قبلی نیستم و یه چیزی که برای خودم جالبه اینه که خیلی زود نسبت به همه چی واکنش نشون نمیدم وخیلی راحت تر از کنار اتفاقای بد میگذرم 
همین.الانم حس خوبی دارم

----------


## ترنادو

حس و حالم؟خب مثل همیشه.عاااااالللللییییییی.
بنظرم حس قشنگیه که واسه یه هدف جون بکنی،تلاش کنی و بعد وقتی خیلی خسته ای بازم دلت نیاد بزنی کنار.
اگه بخوام توصیف کنم سال کنکور درست مثل یک سفر بود برام.روزای خوب،روزای بد.اما خوشحالم ازینکه حداقل تو مسیرش قرار گرفتم.خوشحالم ازینکه یه چیزی ،یه هدفی،یه انگیزه ای پیدا کردم برای گذروندن روزام.
فارغ از هر اتفاقی که بیفته که حتما باید اتفاق معرکه ای بیفته.خوشحالم ازینکه یه بهونه برای زنده موندن پیدا کردم.همین
برای تک تکتون بهترینارو آرزو میکنم

----------


## Fawzi

> من امسال نسبت به پارسال استرس کمتری دارم 
> وقتی  تصمیم گرفتم بمونم پشت کنکور از هرکی مشورت می گرفتم  مخالف بود چون من کنکوری ۹۹بودم و شانسمو امتحان کرده بودم و اینم بگم که سال دوم رتبم بدتر از سال اول شده بود.
>  فقط یه نفر با اطمینان بهم گفت بمون و به اون چیزی که میخوای برس 
> خوب منم از شهریور شروع کردم  ماه های  اول خیلی خوب پیش رفت تا اذر که مامانم دستش شکست و نصف کارای خونه رو دوش من  بود یادمه وسط تست زدن مجبور میشدم پاشم از مهمونا پذیرایی کنم ولی به خودم گفتم این دو هفته رو اونقدر خوب بخون که چند سال دیگه که بهش فکر کردی بگی درسته روزای سختی بود ولی من عالی خوندم .خب این دوهفته هم گذشت و تا اونجا من بهترین ترازم رو تو ازمونای کانون گرفتم بعد از اون دوباره همه چی  به روال قبل برگشت تا دی ماه که پدر بزرگم فوت شد و من چند روز هم اونجا نخوندم ولی چند روز بعدش که ازمون کانون دادم تراز خوبی گرفتم و میدونستم من اون ادم قبلی نیستم . حالا بماند که تو مراسم پدر پزرگم فامیل بخاطر پشت کنکور موندنم چقدر بهم تیکه انداختن و همین باعث شد من حتی مراسم هفتم پدربرگم نرم و بشینم خونه درس بخونم. خوب اینم گذشت تا بهمن شد و من کورونا گرفتم و چند روز هم اونجا نخوندم ولی زودی خودمو جمع کردم و دوباره اومدم پای درس. اسفند بود فهمیدم بابام سرطان داره و قراره شیمی درمانی انجام بده اونجا خیلیییی بهم ریختم ولی بازم ادامه دادم .شب تا صبح از فکر و خیال خوابم نمیبرد ولی صبح مثل روزای قبل شروع میکردم به خوندن و بازم همه چی خوب بود و من از خودم راضی بودم که هیچی نمیتونست منو از هدفم دور کنه خلاصه همه چی تا الان خوب پیش رفته و دوتا ازمون اخر کانون رتبم از اون چیزی که فکر می کردم خیلی بهتر شده
> الانم خوشحالم چون میدونم من دیگه اون ادم قبلی نیستم و یه چیزی که برای خودم جالبه اینه که خیلی زود نسبت به همه چی واکنش نشون نمیدم وخیلی راحت تر از کنار اتفاقای بد میگذرم 
> همین.الانم حس خوبی دارم


من ازت تشکر میکنم که با تمام سختی ها و اتفاقات تلخ زندگیت بازم ادامه دادی و تسلیم نشدی و هیج جوره زندگی نتونست از تو ی بازنده بسازه 
دختر قوی ♥︎
امیدوارم مزد تمام تلاش هاتو با ذوق بگیری ♥︎ لیاقتت بهتریناس .

----------


## Fawzi

> حس و حالم؟خب مثل همیشه.عاااااالللللییییییی.
> بنظرم حس قشنگیه که واسه یه هدف جون بکنی،تلاش کنی و بعد وقتی خیلی خسته ای بازم دلت نیاد بزنی کنار.
> اگه بخوام توصیف کنم سال کنکور درست مثل یک سفر بود برام.روزای خوب،روزای بد.اما خوشحالم ازینکه حداقل تو مسیرش قرار گرفتم.خوشحالم ازینکه یه چیزی ،یه هدفی،یه انگیزه ای پیدا کردم برای گذروندن روزام.
> فارغ از هر اتفاقی که بیفته که حتما باید اتفاق معرکه ای بیفته.خوشحالم ازینکه یه بهونه برای زنده موندن پیدا کردم.همین
> برای تک تکتون بهترینارو آرزو میکنم


همیشه عالی باشی و با همین انرژی و حسُ حال قشنگت 
موفق ترین باشی و بهترین سفر واست باشه سفر کنکور =)

----------


## Sepidddd

> من ازت تشکر میکنم که با تمام سختی ها و اتفاقات تلخ زندگیت بازم ادامه دادی و تسلیم نشدی و هیج جوره زندگی نتونست از تو ی بازنده بسازه 
> دختر قوی ♥︎
> امیدوارم مزد تمام تلاش هاتو با ذوق بگیری ♥︎ لیاقتت بهتریناس .


ممنونم  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Sanjana.Slri

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Sepidddd


من امسال نسبت به پارسال استرس کمتری دارم 
وقتی  تصمیم گرفتم بمونم پشت کنکور از هرکی مشورت می گرفتم  مخالف بود چون من کنکوری ۹۹بودم و شانسمو امتحان کرده بودم و اینم بگم که سال دوم رتبم بدتر از سال اول شده بود.
 فقط یه نفر با اطمینان بهم گفت بمون و به اون چیزی که میخوای برس 
خوب منم از شهریور شروع کردم  ماه های  اول خیلی خوب پیش رفت تا اذر که مامانم دستش شکست و نصف کارای خونه رو دوش من  بود یادمه وسط تست زدن مجبور میشدم پاشم از مهمونا پذیرایی کنم ولی به خودم گفتم این دو هفته رو اونقدر خوب بخون که چند سال دیگه که بهش فکر کردی بگی درسته روزای سختی بود ولی من عالی خوندم .خب این دوهفته هم گذشت و تا اونجا من بهترین ترازم رو تو ازمونای کانون گرفتم بعد از اون دوباره همه چی  به روال قبل برگشت تا دی ماه که پدر بزرگم فوت شد و من چند روز هم اونجا نخوندم ولی چند روز بعدش که ازمون کانون دادم تراز خوبی گرفتم و میدونستم من اون ادم قبلی نیستم . حالا بماند که تو مراسم پدر پزرگم فامیل بخاطر پشت کنکور موندنم چقدر بهم تیکه انداختن و همین باعث شد من حتی مراسم هفتم پدربرگم نرم و بشینم خونه درس بخونم. خوب اینم گذشت تا بهمن شد و من کورونا گرفتم و چند روز هم اونجا نخوندم ولی زودی خودمو جمع کردم و دوباره اومدم پای درس. اسفند بود فهمیدم بابام سرطان داره و قراره شیمی درمانی انجام بده اونجا خیلیییی بهم ریختم ولی بازم ادامه دادم .شب تا صبح از فکر و خیال خوابم نمیبرد ولی صبح مثل روزای قبل شروع میکردم به خوندن و بازم همه چی خوب بود و من از خودم راضی بودم که هیچی نمیتونست منو از هدفم دور کنه خلاصه همه چی تا الان خوب پیش رفته و دوتا ازمون اخر کانون رتبم از اون چیزی که فکر می کردم خیلی بهتر شده
الانم خوشحالم چون میدونم من دیگه اون ادم قبلی نیستم و یه چیزی که برای خودم جالبه اینه که خیلی زود نسبت به همه چی واکنش نشون نمیدم وخیلی راحت تر از کنار اتفاقای بد میگذرم 
همین.الانم حس خوبی دارم


تک تک کلماتتو که خوندم اون سختی ها که تواین چندسال تحمل کردم ازجلوی چشام گذشتن...
نمیخوام بگم که سختی هایی که من کشیدم دردناک تره ولی حس کردم این کلماتوبایداداکنم تاحالم بهتربشه...
.
چون توسن پایین ازدواج کردم کلاس دهم که بودم تیزهوشان که قبول شدم به دلیل تاهل ثبت نامم نکردن..(:
مجبورشدم یه مدرسه عادی تو یه شهردیگه درس بخونم..
تک تک روزاش سخت گذشت برنامه ریزی کرده بودم امتحانای دی ماهم که تموم بشه دلوینم به دنیامیاد..
سخت بودولی میگذشت 
اولین امتحان دی ماه نتونستم برم چون  دلوین به دنیااومد..(÷
.
این باعث شدافسردگی بگیرم یه جورایی پشیمون باشم 
انگارازهمه دنیاعقب موندم 
دلم نمیخواست اون نوزادکوچیکوبگیرم بغلم بوبکشم
افکارم تاریک بود نه درس میخوندم نه زندگی میکردم 
گریه پشت گریه..
ازخانوادم دلخوربودم
توشهردور حالم بدتربود
انگارهمه بهم ترحم میکردن
.
شایدمن داشتم بزرگش میکردم ولی یه دختر۱۶ساله تاچه مقدارتواناایی روحی داره ...
.
روزاتاریک بود بارهادلم میخواست خودکشی کنم 
یاازپذیرفتن مسولیتام جابزنم
.
خردادحسم بهتربود
انقداطرافیان توگوشم خوندن
قیددرسوزدم بوسیدم گذاشتم کنار
.
زندگی عادی بود ولی دارک تر
.
تولدیکسالگی دلوین رفتیم باهم بیرون چنتادختردبیرستانیو که دیدم حسوحال خوبشونودیدم
دلم میخواست بشینم درسموبخونم...
.
سخت بود با یه بچه ی ساله کلی میولیت عیدتاخرداد دهموخوندم امتحانامودادم..
تابستون یازدهموبایدمیخوندم.
چرابایدعقب میموندم
دلوین دیرترراه رفت دیرترحرف زد...
.
هرکسی یه چرتی میگفت یه نسخه ای میپیچید 
.خسته بودم 
میشستم جلوش بلندبلنددرس میخوندم که سعی کنه حرف بزنه ...
شبا واسه دندوناش بغلم گریه میکرد تاصب باهاش حرف میزدم تاخفه ترنشم..
.
باتمام بگیرنگیراش سختی هاش مسولیتاش 
۹۹کنکوردادم ...
رتبم شد۱۱۰۰۰
.
چه حسی بدی بود خفگی بود هرکسی به یه نحوی زخم میزد زنگ میزد به طعنه رتبمومیپرسید
"دیدی من گفتم درس خوندن تهش هیچی نداره...".

.
خسته بودم خفه بودم بدنم نمیکشیدتک تک اون شب بیداریا اذیت شدنا درس خوندنا
گفتم گورباباش
سال بعد بهتردرس خوندم هر یه کتاب که بازمیکردم دفترشوبازمیکرد بامامانش درس بخونه 
..
فصل ۳زیست دوازده هزاربارخوندم 
عاشق اون گولوگولوهابود(گربه ها...)
درساشوکه میخوند تلویزیون میدید ..
شبازودمیخوابیدمیگفت مامان زودبخواب صبح باهم درس بخونیم...
ازاواسط فرودین تااوایل خرداد
همه کرونا گرفته بودیم مسولیتابیشتربود.
تمام روحیموباختم میگفتم امسالم هیچی نمیشم..
یادمه به همسرم گفتم من دیگه قیدکنکوروزدم
.
به خاطردلوین بازم نشستیم باهم درس خوندیم 
کنکورو که دادم
حس ازادی بود
وقتی که رتبه هارودیدم۳۰۰۰به پهناصورت اشک میرختم
.
همه میگفتن بروپرستاری فیزیو برودانشگاه 
موقعیت دوباره خوندنونداری دودل بودم ..ولی این اون چیزی نبود که ته دلم میخواستم
.
مامانم قول داد هواموداشته باشه مواظب دلوین باشه 
بزرگترشده بود
به همه گفتم پرستاری میخونم..
.
شبامیومد بغلم میخواددست منم میگرفت تودستش‌
حقیقتاسخت ترین کارهفت صبح دل کندن ازانگشتای کوچیکش وهزاربوسیدنش نبود تابیدارش نکنم
توسالن مطاعله درس میخوندم
.
همون ادمی که حس‌میکرد خانوادش دوسش ندارن
پیشش بودن
ساعت دونیم نهارمیاوردبرامن میشست بغل بهش غذامیدادم وازتمام برنامه کودکایی که دیده بود تعریف میکرد
.
مامان شب زود بیا بریم پارک
مامان شب زودبیابریم شهربازی من باخاله نمیرم
.
بعضی وقتا وسط تایم مطالعه سرپرست سالن صدام میکرد دلوینزنگ میزدپشت تلفن گریه میکرد
فکرم اشوب بود ولی قوی ترمیخوندم..
.
چه تحلیل ازمونایی‌ که حین برنامه کودک انجام دادم چه زمانیی که روپام میشست میگفت پس کی تموم میشه درست 
بگم مامانم دکترشده
.
ی سری شبا که بارهامنوازخواب بیدارمیکرد
صبح میرفتم سالن چشام غرق خواب بود...

.
هرشب بایدخودش میومددنبالم 
یه دخترکوچولو بین بچه هامیدوید کتابامودونه دونه کمکم میکرد جمع کنم که بریم
.
تمام اون زمستونی که بدگذشت
خواهردوست صمیم فوت کرد
تمام شبایی که دلوین سرفه کرد
ه.
تمام هزارویکروز که گذشته حالا که برمیگردی میبینی اونجاسخت بود...
حالا یه سهمی اززندگیتن
.
آره این منومیترسونه که اونجوربایدوشایدنتونم خوب عمل کنم.

. اضطراب
اصطراب ناشی ازنخوندن نیست
ناشی ازینکه اونجوربایدوشایدنتونم سرجلسه عمل بکنم یایه سری عوامل که دست من نیست
یااونجوری که بایداطلاعاتموروسوالابنشون م
کورنباشم...
.
البته یه بخشی ازوجودم استرس قرارگرفتن توی موقعیت تکراری
فوبیا...
یه بخشی ازوجودم هنوزباورش نمیشه قراره چندروز دیگه کنکوربده
فلاکه آرومم ولی شایدآرامش قبل طوفان...
.
ینی میشه لبخندبزنیم بعدش بگیم همونی شد که میخواستم((=*

----------


## Gord_Afarid

باز بچه ها دارن 2 کلمه حرف میزنن و کاربر مهمانی که مث مور و ملخ ریخته.
بفرمایید تو
دم در بده بخدا
هوف که من هیچوقت حکمت شماها رو نفهمیدم//// فقط فضولی//////

----------


## Fawzi

> *
> تک تک کلماتتو که خوندم اون سختی ها که تواین چندسال تحمل کردم ازجلوی چشام گذشتن...
> نمیخوام بگم که سختی هایی که من کشیدم دردناک تره ولی حس کردم این کلماتوبایداداکنم تاحالم بهتربشه...
> .
> چون توسن پایین ازدواج کردم کلاس دهم که بودم تیزهوشان که قبول شدم به دلیل تاهل ثبت نامم نکردن..(:
> مجبورشدم یه مدرسه عادی تو یه شهردیگه درس بخونم..
> تک تک روزاش سخت گذشت برنامه ریزی کرده بودم امتحانای دی ماهم که تموم بشه دلوینم به دنیامیاد..
> سخت بودولی میگذشت 
> اولین امتحان دی ماه نتونستم برم چون  دلوین به دنیااومد..(÷
> ...


از طرف دلوین به مامان :
مامان تو قهرمان زندگیمی ♥︎ 
واقعا مامان بودن و تلاش کردن برای خواسته های زندگی توی سخت ترین شرایط کار هرکسی نیست ..تبریک میگم بهت مامان نمونه *-*

----------


## Sanjana.Slri

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط iShin


از طرف دلوین به مامان :
مامان تو قهرمان زندگیمی ♥︎ 
واقعا مامان بودن و تلاش کردن برای خواسته های زندگی توی سخت ترین شرایط کار هرکسی نیست ..تبریک میگم بهت مامان نمونه *-*


ممنون نازنینم❤
تک تک این حرفاصرف مطرح شدن نبود 
سعی کردم کلیت اون چیزایی که گذشت توکلمه هابگنجونم
تااگه یه روزی  یکی این نوشته هارودید.
اگه توبدترین شرایط بود
اگه خسته وناامیدبود
اگه هزارتاعامل درونی نمیذارن که درس بخونه
اگه حال دلش خوب نیس 
جانزنه جانزنه به هیچ عنوان...
...
فارغ ازنتیجهحتی اگه اون چیزی که میخواست نشد اگه اوضاع مطابق میل توپیش نمیره...
اگه نتیجه اونی نشد که بایدمیشد بدون که پایانش نبود...
.
اگه شبایی که دیرخوابیدی ولی تلاش کردی اگه زمانی که حال نداشتی ولی به هرحال انجامش دادی
این یعنی رویا...مقصدمهم نیست مسیرمهمه...*

----------


## fateme18

بچه ها یه سوال ،اگه امسال قبول بشیم روزانه ولی نریم میشه سال بعد کنکور داد یانه؟

----------


## Ibuprofen

> بچه ها یه سوال ،اگه امسال قبول بشیم روزانه ولی نریم میشه سال بعد کنکور داد یانه؟


اگه قبول شی ودانشگاه ثبت نام نکنی میتونی دوباره کنکور بدی.

----------


## Ibuprofen

بی حسی عمیقی دارم :Yahoo (21): فقط دلم میخواد زودتر تموم بشه

----------


## REZa_meh

ساعت ۵.۳۴ و هنوز نخوابیدم و هنوز درس میخونم
این خودش خلاصه زندگی نصف کنکوریاس
شاید یه روز این دنیا تموم شه ولی درس هیچ وقت تموم نمیشه

----------


## Fawzi

> بی حسی عمیقی دارمفقط دلم میخواد زودتر تموم بشه


موفق باشیییی*-* 
دیگ چیزی نمونده به اتمام ..
بهترین نتیجتو بگیری  :Yahoo (11):

----------


## Fawzi

> ساعت ۵.۳۴ و هنوز نخوابیدم و هنوز درس میخونم
> این خودش خلاصه زندگی نصف کنکوریاس
> شاید یه روز این دنیا تموم شه ولی درس هیچ وقت تموم نمیشه


کسی که از خوابش میزنه و سحراشو ادغام میکنه با درس لایق موفقیته! مگه غیر اینه؟  موفق باشی رضا  :Yahoo (16): 
ز گهواره تا گور دانش بجوی :Yahoo (4):

----------


## hastyhh

پیام های همه بچه ها رو خوندم امیدوارم همتون به چیزی که دوست دارید برسید 😍
و خب خیلی درس بهم داد 
من امسال سال اولی که می خوام کنکور بدم 
درصد هام رنج درصدی هست که برای قبولی تو دانشگاه و رشته مورد نظرم نیاز دارم 
ولی خب من متاسفانه خیلی کمال گرام و خب سر اینکه امسال صد خود من نبوده خیلی ناراحتم 😓 
یعنی مثلاً می شده روزی 17 ساعت خوند من 10-13 خوندم و سر این ناراحتم 
(هرچند درصد ها تقریبا رسیده به چیزی که نیازه)
این چند روز خیلی داشتم فکر می کردم من که صدم رو نذاشتم شاید حقم نباشه که نتیجه بگیرم و نتونم سر جلسه همون درصد هارو بزنم و جایی که می خوام قبول بشم 
داشتم به اینکه همه چیز رو بی خیال بشم و بذارم برای سال بعد و اون موقع از اولش قوی شروع کنم فکر می کردم 
اما با خوندن پیام های خیلی هاتون خیلی از خودم خجالت کشیدم 
برای همگی آرزوی موفقیت دارم امیدوارم امسال به اونی که می خواهیم همه برسیم 🙂

----------


## konkoouri

هم حال بد هم حال خوب. خوشحال از اینکه فردا همه چی تموم میشه و ناراحت از اینکه تلاشم کافی نبود و به نتیجه دلخواهم نمیرسم

----------


## Fawzi

> پیام های همه بچه ها رو خوندم امیدوارم همتون به چیزی که دوست دارید برسید 😍
> و خب خیلی درس بهم داد 
> من امسال سال اولی که می خوام کنکور بدم 
> درصد هام رنج درصدی هست که برای قبولی تو دانشگاه و رشته مورد نظرم نیاز دارم 
> ولی خب من متاسفانه خیلی کمال گرام و خب سر اینکه امسال صد خود من نبوده خیلی ناراحتم 😓 
> یعنی مثلاً می شده روزی 17 ساعت خوند من 10-13 خوندم و سر این ناراحتم 
> (هرچند درصد ها تقریبا رسیده به چیزی که نیازه)
> این چند روز خیلی داشتم فکر می کردم من که صدم رو نذاشتم شاید حقم نباشه که نتیجه بگیرم و نتونم سر جلسه همون درصد هارو بزنم و جایی که می خوام قبول بشم 
> داشتم به اینکه همه چیز رو بی خیال بشم و بذارم برای سال بعد و اون موقع از اولش قوی شروع کنم فکر می کردم 
> ...


عزیزم همین که به ایده آل هات نزدیک شدی و توانتو گذاشتی برای ساعت مطالعه بالا و کسب درصدای مورد نیاز این یعنی موفقیت 
اتفاقا خیلی عالی پیش رفتی و همین ک تسلیم نشدی و قوی موندی در راه هدفت این بهترین کار ممکنه
با آرزوی بهترین و خفن ترین نتیجه واست ^-^

----------


## Fawzi

> هم حال بد هم حال خوب. خوشحال از اینکه فردا همه چی تموم میشه و ناراحت از اینکه تلاشم کافی نبود و به نتیجه دلخواهم نمیرسم


هیچ چیز قابل پیش بینی نیست 
به این فک کن تو با حداقل تلاشت میتونی بهترین نتیجه رو از آن خودت کنی با مدیریت صحیح سر جلسه 
پس به خودت شک نکن و برو تو دلِ موفقیت *-*

----------


## hastyhh

> عزیزم همین که به ایده آل هات نزدیک شدی و توانتو گذاشتی برای ساعت مطالعه بالا و کسب درصدای مورد نیاز این یعنی موفقیت 
> اتفاقا خیلی عالی پیش رفتی و همین ک تسلیم نشدی و قوی موندی در راه هدفت این بهترین کار ممکنه
> با آرزوی بهترین و خفن ترین نتیجه واست ^-^


مرسی 
باشناختی که از خودم داشتم به نظرم می شد خیلی بهتر بود 
و چون بهتر نبوده ناراحتم 
نمی دونم شاید صد توان امسالم همین بود 
شاید خسته مسیر های دیگه گذشته بودم 
ولی خب در کل به نتیجه فکر نمی کنم 
کنکور امسال یه نقطه پایان برای یه مسیر 
اگر به نتیجه رسید که خداروشکر 
اگر نرسید هم بازم خداروشکر ؛ دوباره شروعش می کنم 
زمین زیاد خوردم تو زندگی  :Yahoo (1):  و جاهایی هم زمین خوردم که صدم رو گذاشته بودم و تو عالی ترین حالت از لحاظ رتبه و رنک بندی بودم ولی تهش نمی دونم چی شد همه چی خراب شد  :Yahoo (2):  پس صرفا می رم برای بهترین ورژن امسال خودم 
بقیه اش با خدا

----------


## serenity

استرس+ترس
بیشتر ترسم بخاطر بعد کنکوره.....

----------


## konkoouri

> هیچ چیز قابل پیش بینی نیست 
> به این فک کن تو با حداقل تلاشت میتونی بهترین نتیجه رو از آن خودت کنی با مدیریت صحیح سر جلسه 
> پس به خودت شک نکن و برو تو دلِ موفقیت *-*


دقیقا خیلی مهمه این موضوع دارم رو خودم کار میکنم فردا با ارامش برم سر جلسه و هر احتمالیو پیش بینی میکنم که فردا بحران پیش نیاد :Yahoo (22):

----------


## Hans_Landa

*با آرزوی موفقیت برای کنکوری های عزیز

امیدوارم پاداش تلاشهاتون رو بگیرید و وارد مرحله جدیدی تو زندگیتون بشید 

یه توصیه شخصی که میتونم بکنم اینه که به نظرم فکر این رو نکنید و اصلا سراغ این نرید که ببینید کنکور هنر چطور بوده یا هر چیز دیگه. فقط استرس زیادی بهتون وارد میکنه اگه ادم استرسی ای هستین. اگر نه شاید بتونه آمادگی ذهنی براتون ایجاد کنه.  نکات مهمی که تو هر آزمون باید رعایت میکردین صبح کنکور با خودتون مرور کنید. مثل مدیریت زمان یا اگه برنامه خاصی چیدین که وقت درسا رو به هم بدین و ... .

موفق باشید*

----------


## Fawzi

> مرسی 
> باشناختی که از خودم داشتم به نظرم می شد خیلی بهتر بود 
> و چون بهتر نبوده ناراحتم 
> نمی دونم شاید صد توان امسالم همین بود 
> شاید خسته مسیر های دیگه گذشته بودم 
> ولی خب در کل به نتیجه فکر نمی کنم 
> کنکور امسال یه نقطه پایان برای یه مسیر 
> اگر به نتیجه رسید که خداروشکر 
> اگر نرسید هم بازم خداروشکر ؛ دوباره شروعش می کنم 
> ...


 دقیقا 
تو توانت رو گذاشتی و اگه تو مسیر گاهی خسته و کم انرژی شدی و بُریدی و خیلی از موانع نزاشت اونجور که باید ادامه بدی همه اینا در جهت مسیر بوده ..
تو با قوی بودن و ادامه دادنت تونستی مبارزه کنی و کم نیاری 
قطعا میترکونی و بهترینا برات رقم میخوره با تفکر درست و بجات ♥︎

----------


## Fawzi

> استرس+ترس
> بیشتر ترسم بخاطر بعد کنکوره.....


موفق باشی حنای عزیزم
امیدوارم ذوق بعد کنکور بر ترست غالب بشه و بهترین نتیجتو بگیری از تلاش هات ♥︎

----------


## _Aramesh_

حس خاصی ندارم فکر میکنم قراره یه آزمون آزمایشی دیگه بدم 
بیشتر با تموم شدن کنکور حس پوچی دارم . اینکه نمی‌دونم از الان به بعد باید چیکار کنم ...

----------


## Fawzi

> حس خاصی ندارم فکر میکنم قراره یه آزمون آزمایشی دیگه بدم 
> بیشتر با تموم شدن کنکور حس پوچی دارم . اینکه نمی‌دونم از الان به بعد باید چیکار کنم ...


حس پوچیتو با تفریح و خواب و خرید و هرچیزی که بهت کیف میده پُر کن  :Yahoo (4):  
دیگه وقتشه وجودت با خیال ِ راحت و بدون درس و تست و این صوبتا جون بگیره :Yahoo (4): ♥︎

----------


## Fawzi

و حِس هایی که ب یادگار ثبت شد  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Fatemeh873

*hastyhh* يه چیزو بهت بگم،هی بگو ۱۷ ساعت ۱۷ ساعت تاخدای نکرده تلاشای خودتو بباد بدی.نیمسال اول خوبه هم هیجان داره ادم هم انرژی زیادمیشه. من خودم کردم.تو اصلا خود منی .ایده ال گرایی و سقف رو خواستن سرمو بباد داد.ما دوقلو بودیم خواهرم نهایت ۱۳که اونم  بقول خودش فقط چند بار شد.من اما ۱۷ هم داشتم همیشه زنگمو از ۳،۲ کوک میکردم و نیمسال اولم بیدار میشدم میخوندم.حالا رتبه من۳ برابر اون شد.اینا اصولی خوندن نیست هرچیزی که روتین دیگران نباشه نمیگم بده اما حواست باشه این معیارای ایده ال گرا رو تعصب نکنی.

----------

